# Favorite stand-up comedians?



## Louis KC (Nov 24, 2008)

OK, since I got in such hot water in the monkey thread, I thought it would be fun to interact with members who have a sense of humor and like to laugh! Post your favorite stand ups at their best. 

WARNING: If you are a politically correct, hyper-sensitive ass, this thread is'nt for you so BEAT IT! 

I'll start with one of the funniest guys ever, Ladies and Gentleman,

Jim Norton

http://www.foundrymusic.com/video.cfm?id=10109


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 24, 2008)

I love stand up comedy.

Larry Amarose.
Steve Sassion.


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)

I love, love, love Ross Noble! The man is a genius!
Tim Minchin is hysterical too!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

The Dice Man...... 

OH!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 24, 2008)

George Carlin (the king)
Dave Chappelle
David Cross
Louis CK
Dave Attel


----------



## furious styles (Nov 24, 2008)

bill hicks
mitch hedberg

i could pretty much get by on those two.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 24, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> George Carlin (the king)
> Dave Chappelle
> David Cross
> Louis CK
> Dave Attel




Ah Yes! The great Louis CK whom I penned my screen name after


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned John Pinette?! This guy is a riot!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QaJKnH2qqM&feature=related


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Nov 24, 2008)

some of my favorites were already listed but these guys are all great too

Doug Benson
Patton Oswalt
Brian Posehn
Dimitri Martin
Nick Swardson
Zach Galifianakis
Jeff Dunham
Daniel Tosh


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 24, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned John Pinette?! This guy is a riot!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QaJKnH2qqM&feature=related



It looks like Pinette has lost weight.


----------



## QueenB (Nov 24, 2008)

Spicy_McHaggis said:


> Brian Posehn
> 
> Zach Galifianakis




yesyesyes. oh, and mitch hedberg. :3


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 24, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> The Dice Man......
> 
> OH!



If I could take rep away from you for that one...I would.


Jim Norton: Warning: Language is NSFW, These three links make up his half hour HBO special
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tABBv0Dx00M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzE3n-OIqHI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGq6FGicOnI

Patrice Oneal, Language NSFW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbkK7c07d6o

Mitch Hedberg, This is part of a set from right before he died
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfBV7BuYuIg

Bob Saget, LANGUAGE NSFW...it's like stream of consciousness comedy, it's quirky and takes some getting used to
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctHArXFxu9A

Eddie Izzard, Language NSFW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAOLOGGftTY

John Pinette
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q6Gc23ZtPA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpMkRIXhLH0

Ralphie May NSFW Language
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svF94VJCv_U

Rich Vos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4boDLLnDKg



ANNNND FUCK DANE COOK AND CARLOS MENCIA


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 25, 2008)

George Lopez dude. Seriously. I love him. 
Margaret Cho.


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeff Dunham
Gabriel Iglesias
Bill Engvall
Jeff Foxworthy
Robin Williams
Lewis Black
These are in no particular order.


----------



## JiminOR (Nov 25, 2008)

Most of my favorites have already been listed, so I'll just add Robert Schimmel to the list of names.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

Dwight Slade
Dave Chapelle
Dan Gabriel
Sarah Silverman
Carlos Mencia
Jeff Dunham


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 25, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Most of my favorites have already been listed, so I'll just add Robert Schimmel to the list of names.



Robert Schimmel is awesome he makes my list I just forgot, haven't heard much from him lately


----------



## Friday (Nov 25, 2008)

In no particular order

Jeff Dunham
Ed Byrne
Richard Simmons on Whose Line is it Anyway, who knew he could be so funny?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTxkxG3DF4k&feature=related
Wanda Sykes
Ellen DeGeneres
Richard Pryor


----------



## rmarion (Nov 25, 2008)

Schimmel has a great book about his cancer recovery. Its very funny and and inspiring. Its called "Cancer on $5 Dollars a Day"


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 25, 2008)

Right now I must say, my all time favorite stand up comedian has to be Eddie Izzard.

I so love a man in a dress.


----------



## warwagon86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Billy Connolly
Jimmy Carr
Jeff Dunham
Dara O'Briain
Dylan Moran
Peter Kay


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeff Dunham
Katt Williams
Gabriel Iglesias <---hotty funny fatty
Ralphie May <---another hotty fatty
Mitch Hedberg
Jim Gaffigan
Kevin James<---*more drooling*
Chris Titus


I know there's more...but these guys always make me laugh until I pee mah pants.


----------



## viracocha (Nov 25, 2008)

Finally, another Gaffigan fan! "God Pocket!" or "Diarrhea pocket!"
You guys have got a great list. I second the Eddie Izzard greatness, BEB. 
I also want to add:
Judy Gold <---- tall woman, gay, and Jewish humor! YES!
Gary Gulman
Bill Maher
Jon Stewart
David Cross
Janeane Garofolo
Steven Colbert
Jon Lovitz
Dana Carvey
Steve Martin

Thoughts? 
~Katy


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 25, 2008)

viracocha said:


> Finally, another Gaffigan fan! "God Pocket!" or "Diarrhea pocket!"
> You guys have got a great list. I second the Eddie Izzard greatness, BEB.
> I also want to add:
> Judy Gold <---- tall woman, gay, and Jewish humor! YES!
> ...




Aaaaah, how could I have forgotten Eddie Izzard??? "Cake or Death?!"


----------



## viracocha (Nov 25, 2008)

Woo-hoo! 

Here's a link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZVjKlBCvhg

"Thank you for flying Church of England- Cake or Death."


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 25, 2008)

Jim Gaffigan
Ron "tater salad" White
Rodney Carrington
Lisa Lampanelli- waaay to politically incorrect.. 
Robin Williams- i mean come on "Elmer Fudd does Porn" how can you not like it?


----------



## MetalGirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Alan Carr.

Demitri Martin.


I've got a ton of favorite comedians, and most of them have been listed already.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 25, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Jeff Dunham
> Katt Williams
> Gabriel Iglesias <---hotty funny fatty
> Ralphie May <---another hotty fatty
> ...








viracocha said:


> Finally, another Gaffigan fan! "God Pocket!" or "Diarrhea pocket!"
> You guys have got a great list. I second the Eddie Izzard greatness, BEB.
> I also want to add:
> Judy Gold <---- tall woman, gay, and Jewish humor! YES!
> ...



Hell Yeah! Im going to see Gaffigan next month in Austin. He's taping a comedy central special.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 25, 2008)

Jim Gaffigan
Bill Hicks
Mitch Hedberg
Sam Kinison
80s Eddie Murphy
Daniel Tosh
Kevin James
Kat Williams


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 25, 2008)

The brilliant Louis CK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmban3Fio14


----------



## elle camino (Nov 25, 2008)

i'm just glad nobody's said dane cook.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i'm just glad nobody's said dane cook.



Dane is OK but there are allot of brilliant comics that blow him right off the stage. I cant say that I have never laughed at any of his bits, He is just a little overrated because he has a cult like college girl following that really sells out theatres and arenas.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i'm just glad nobody's said dane cook.




LOL... I was just about to say Dane- but I like his old stuff. Now he's just a complete douche bag.

Other funny people I like...

- Jim Gaffigan
- Louis C.K.
- Dimitri Martin
- Mitch Hedberg
- Nick Swardson
- Eddie Izzard
- Ellen Degeneres
- Kevin James
- David Sedaris (I know he's not really stand-up, but whatever.)
- Dana Carvey
- Henry Cho

... and pretty much anyone on Comedy Central that keeps my attention for more than 30 seconds.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 25, 2008)

Mitch Hedberg was the shit.
_"An escalator can never break: it can only become stairs. You should never see an Escalator Temporarily Out Of Order sign, just Escalator Temporarily Stairs. Sorry for the convenience." _


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 25, 2008)

"Mr. Pibb is a replica of Dr. Pepper, but it's a bullshit replica because... dude didn't even get his degree!"


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 25, 2008)

^ _I like swiss cheese. It's the only cheese you can draw with a pencil and identify. You can draw American cheese, but someone will think it's cheddar. Swiss cheese is the only cheese you can bite and miss. "Hey Mitch - does that sandwich have cheese on it?" "Every now and then!"_


----------



## Esther (Nov 25, 2008)

David Cross is pretty rude, I like him.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 25, 2008)

The late great Sam Kinison

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSwG9Tojg9I


----------



## crice7 (Nov 26, 2008)

It got to be 

Kat Williams
Eddie Izzard
Sarah Silverman
Dave Chappelle


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 27, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> The late great Sam Kinison
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSwG9Tojg9I



Sam was AMAZING...I just watched a documentary on him the other day that really explained a thing or two about him

Did you know when he was little he got a hit by a truck and was damaged in 30% of his brain? Before the accident he was quiet and reserved, and the accident caused him to become the Sam we all know and love.


----------



## MarkAnthony (Nov 28, 2008)

My choices:

Eddie Izzard (gold standard)

The rest:
Kathy Griffin
Kathleen Madigan (though she was funnier when she was younger)
Laura Kightlinger
Wendy Liebman (ditto on younger... has she actually written new material in the last decade?)
Stephen Lynch (funny & singer don't usually go together)
Margaret Cho (pre-rage-aholic)
Brett Butler
Ron White

And more I'm sure I'm forgetting right now


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 28, 2008)

Artie Lange
Robert Schimmel
Dennis Regan
Kevin Meaney
Mitch Hedberg
Steve Martin (comic genius)
Jerry Clower
Craig Ferguson


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, Jim Gaffigan, Jeff Dunham, a bit of Carlos Mencia, and another guy who's name I can never remember. He does jokes about his crazy mom, Anti-dad, and his fight with his girlfriend after both of them cheated.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 28, 2008)

Ahahaha...why, *you're* my favorite comedian, Louis KC!


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 28, 2008)

Current Favorites:

Tracy Morgan
Katt Williams
dave chappelle
sarah silverman
louis ck
paul mooney

faves from the past:

richard pryor
eddie murphy
redd foxx


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, all these people love Louis CK...why the hell didn't lucky louie get picked up for a second season?!?!


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw Jim Gaffigan live and I have to tell you...I was crying from laughter. I could barely see the guy for my tears. I also like Lewis Black (but whats up with his fingers? Do they look weird to anyone else?), Kathleen Madigan (who dated Lewis Black, prolly for his fingers), Dave Chappelle, Eddie Murphy, Richard Pryor, Mitch Hedburg (RIP), and Ellen Degeneres.

p.s. 
Andrew Dice Clay is about as funny as a kick to the groin.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 29, 2008)

theronin23 said:


> Ok, all these people love Louis CK...why the hell didn't lucky louie get picked up for a second season?!?!



HBO should have brought back Lucky Louie for another season but for some reason they wont give the comedy series a fair shot. You to be a drama and have Sopranos type numbers to get their attention. However, since Louies last special was on Showtime, maybe thats his way of telling HBO to go fuck themselves!


----------



## Aivo (Nov 30, 2008)

Pat Condell used to be a stand-up comedian, but to avoid drunken Irish women attacking him when he jokes about the Pope, he's now posting his comedy on YouTube.

I think he's fucking hilarious, but if you're religious you'd probably disagree since most of his videos are making fun of religion.


http://www.youtube.com/user/patcondell


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 30, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> You to be a drama and *have Sopranos type numbers * to get their attention.



*ahem* Carnivale anyone?


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 30, 2008)

As a child, my father played me old LPs of Woody Allen, Steve Martin, and Martin Mull, so I'm partial to those three. In addition I enjoy some Eddie Izard, Emo Philips, Dimitri Martin, and am I the first to mention Mike Birbiglia?


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> am I the first to mention Mike Birbiglia?



Yes...yes you are, and hopefully the last.


----------



## rmarion (Dec 1, 2008)

Birbigs isn't that bad. I think he just plays to a younger crowd.


----------



## shazz2602 (Dec 1, 2008)

For me it has to be Lee Evans god he makes me laugh!


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 1, 2008)

rmarion said:


> Birbigs isn't that bad. I think he just plays to a younger crowd.



I'm 20 and I can't stand him.


----------



## nygiants11 (Dec 1, 2008)

Event though he died numerous years ago there was SIMPLY no better stand up comedian than Rodney Dangerfield................NOONE!!!!


----------



## warwagon86 (Dec 1, 2008)

i just watched an irish comedian called Tommy Tiernan and im in fucking tears haha


----------



## runningman (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd love to see Bill Bailey live.

Very funny.


----------



## Lavasse (Dec 1, 2008)

nygiants11 said:


> Event though he died numerous years ago there was SIMPLY no better stand up comedian than Rodney Dangerfield................NOONE!!!!




I saved a girl from being attacked last night. I controlled myself. 

I could tell my parents hated me. My bath toys were a toaster and a radio.

I told my wife the truth. I told her I was seeing a psychiatrist. Then she told me the truth: that she was seeing a psychiatrist, two plumbers, and a bartender.

I'm taking Viagra and drinking prune juice - I don't know if I'm coming or going.

My psychiatrist told me I was crazy and I said I want a second opinion. He said okay, you're ugly too.

No respect no respect


----------



## Louis KC (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim Gaffigan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjJCIbC9sxA

Mitch Fatel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7CXRui7p9A


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 1, 2008)

Russell Peters
Bill Hicks
David Cross
Margaret Cho
Robin Williams
Shawn Majumder
Kids in the Hall (honorable mention)


----------



## SpecialK (Dec 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Russell Peters
> Bill Hicks
> David Cross
> Margaret Cho
> ...



I knew you were a Canadian from those picks!


----------



## thejuicyone (Dec 1, 2008)

Louis CK ftw.

I got the pleasure of being able to see him live at the stardome over the summer and it was the funniest show I've ever seen. 

The great thing about him is that he rarely ever uses the same material. 
Not once while he was performing did I hear a joke he's already used before, and I've watched his HBO specials and found tons of stand-up on youtube from him. I think being able to do that is what makes a true comedian.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 2, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> I knew you were a Canadian from those picks!


 

What gave it away? Haha.


----------



## Tyna (Dec 2, 2008)

He is an awesome actor too!
Cake or Death?!?
T


----------



## Paquito (Dec 2, 2008)

Carlos Mencia
Gabriel Iglesias
Kathy Griffin
Chelsea Handler
Stephen Lynch
Loni Love <- I <3 her :wubu:


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 3, 2008)

I have found that if you recite Jeff Foxworthy stand-up routines in a deadpan British accent, they are at least ten times funnier.

'There is a distinct probability that you could, in fact, be a redneck.'


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

Right;

Billy Connolly
Richard Pryor 
Eddie Murphy
Bill Bailey
Peter Kay
Jasper Carrott (Nutter On The Bus,heard this on a comedy record).


----------



## oranges (Dec 3, 2008)

Eugene Mirman DDDD


----------



## Louis KC (Dec 4, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> Louis CK ftw.
> 
> I got the pleasure of being able to see him live at the stardome over the summer and it was the funniest show I've ever seen.
> 
> ...




Here ya go juicy, she definitely deserves mention "The Queen of Mean" Lisa Lampanelli.

http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/65990/detail/


----------



## Louis KC (Dec 5, 2008)

Saw Jim Gaffigan last nite on his sexy tour in Austin and he killed! What a great stand-up. He goes to the top of my list because all of his material was new and my girl and I were the ony ones that he took a picture with.


----------



## Durin (Dec 11, 2008)

Ron White

"They call me Tater Salad"


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

Robin Williams and Connan are 2 of my favs.


----------

